# "μεταξύ" και "ανάμεσα"



## LoraLanguage

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε ποια είναι η διάφορα μεταξύ αυτών των λέξεων: "μεταξύ" και "ανάμεσα"; Ξέρω μερικές εκφράσεις σαν "μεταξύ σφύρας και άκμονος", "μεταξύ μας" ή "Το Σικάγο είναι ανάμεσα στη Νέα Υόρκη και το Λος Άντζελες." και "Το Σικάγο είναι μεταξύ Νέας Υόρκης και Λος Άντζελες." αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πότε ποια λέξη πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω. Βοηθήστε μου, παρακαλώ!  

Και μου πείτε είναι σωστό το κείμενο μου, παρακαλώ!


----------



## sotos

Συνήθως δεν υπάρχει διαφορά όταν αναφέρεται σε "χώρο", αντικείμενα κλπ. Το "ανάμεσα" είναι καθομιλουμένη. Το "μεταξύ" είναι επίσημο. Σε ρητά και στάνταρ εκφράσεις όπως "μεταξύ σφύρας και άκμονος" ή "μεταξύ άλλων" δεν μπορείς να το αλλάξεις. Πρόσεξε ότι το μεταξύ συντάσσεται με γενική πτώση, ενώ το ανάμεσα με _εις+αιτιατική_ (στο, στην, στους κτλ). 
Είναι περιπτώσεις όπου ταιριάζει μόνο το "μεταξύ". π.χ. με χρονική σημασία (μεταξύ 2 και 3 η ώρα, στο μεταξύ κτλ). Δεν λέμε "ανάμεσα 2 και 3".


----------



## LoraLanguage

sotos said:


> Συνήθως δεν υπάρχει διαφορά όταν αναφέρεται σε "χώρο", αντικείμενα κλπ. Το "ανάμεσα" είναι καθομιλουμένη. Το "μεταξύ" είναι επίσημο. Σε ρητά και στάνταρ εκφράσεις όπως "μεταξύ σφύρας και άκμονος" ή "μεταξύ άλλων" δεν μπορείς να το αλλάξεις. Πρόσεξε ότι το μεταξύ συντάσσεται με γενική πτώση, ενώ το ανάμεσα με _εις+αιτιατική_ (στο, στην, στους κτλ).
> Είναι περιπτώσεις όπου ταιριάζει μόνο το "μεταξύ". π.χ. με χρονική σημασία (μεταξύ 2 και 3 η ώρα, στο μεταξύ κτλ). Δεν λέμε "ανάμεσα 2 και 3".


Thank you very much for this example and for this information!


----------



## amiramir

sotos said:


> μεταξύ 2 και 3 η ώρα



Are 2 and 3 here declined in the genitive? How would you spell 2 and 3 in this sentence? Thank you.


----------



## Perseas

amiramir said:


> Are 2 and 3 here declined in the genitive? How would you spell 2 and 3 in this sentence? Thank you.


You would probably hear «μεταξύ δύο και τρεις η ώρα» but it's colloquial. «Μεταξύ δεύτερης/δευτέρας και τρίτης ώρας» is very formal and I doubt that any modern Greeks would say that, maybe few.


----------



## amiramir

Thanks, Persea. You're always so helpful.


----------



## amiramir

Also, for my own nerdy interest, what is the difference here between δεύτερης/δευτέρας after Μεταξύ? Is one demotic and one kathareuvousa? Which one is which?


----------



## Perseas

_δευτέρας_ is katharevousa.


----------

